# Invalid IP address? screenshot included



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

I brought my pc over to a friends and connected through a fully functional router... But can't connect to the internet.


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

hi canstay.
do u assign the IP by ur self?
in ur screenshot, we can see that ur IP is self assigned, beginned with 169.*.*.* while suppose to be 192.*.*.*
if u accidentaly assign manual IP, please set it auto for IP and DNS.
in ur pic, there is no gateway also so it prevent u to go to internet.

let us know once u changed it


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

hi bellmond, thanks for your reply. where would i change the ip to auto? in internet options>lan settings?


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

cantsay said:


> hi bellmond, thanks for your reply. where would i change the ip to auto? in internet options>lan settings?


what OS u are using? 
for XP, u can right click on network icon on ur systray (bottom right) and show properties.

[just sample from internet] 


>


then, double click IP version 4 and should provide u with properties (please check attachment) and set to auto 

hope it helps


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks again for the help. i found that properties setting page and both are set to automatic. i'm using win7 ultimate


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

cantsay said:


> thanks again for the help. i found that properties setting page and both are set to automatic. i'm using win7 ultimate


good,
can u show me screenshot for command ifconfig only, without /all option.
i believe u are now at ur friends house, where the problems occured.
btw, since we are on the same OS, do u hav all this protocol in my attachment?

thank u


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

okay, based from ur screenshot, i can see that ur comp is not connected to ur friend's router.
169.*.*.* is self-assigned IP and no gateway also.
i need u to check ur friends' router/modem setting (or ask him/her).
hav u reboot the modem/router?
if already, try to disable ur ethernet and wait a minute than enable again, lets see whats happen


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

the router is functioning... i plugged it into the slot that had been going to the ps3, and was a fully functioning connection on that (the ps3), without changing any settings (it was plug and play on the ps3... i think the problem is on my comp)... i'll try to disable it, then re enable after a minute.


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

ok. re enabled and still no connectivity... this may just be me throwing around a term i don't really understand... but could it be a "walled garden" issue? i dunno


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

the exact problem i get back when atempting troubleshoot is, 

"local area connection" doesn't have a valid ip address


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

*valid ip configuration

not address, sorry


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

yes, that is the main issue.
have u check the cable? u are using cable right? 
probably switch the cable end.
oya, make sure ur card is set to auto negotiation and ur friends router also that, i'm affraid there's different mode.
and how about the led in ur pc and router's port? blinking properly?


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

well. i power cycled the router finally, and thought that had done it... but now my computer is connected to the internet, and my friends is the one that gets the "invalid ip configuration" msg...


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

okay, it seems that ur friends router only giving small amount lease of IP
please check router's dhcp setting. how many ip leased and for how long.
i dont know exactly where it is, coz different type, different user interface.
once found, set a higher number leased. +5 more from original.


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

would that be accessed by typing the router's ip into a browser?


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

cantsay said:


> would that be accessed by typing the router's ip into a browser?


yes, correct.
if ur ip now (check in ipconfig) is 192.168.1.* then router's address is 192.168.1.1
type it in ur internet browser.
if u want, give me type of ur router and let's see whether i can find description about it.


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

ok. that doesn't seem to be working. tried in IE and chrome... it's a dlink router MODEL DES1005E


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

new ip is 98.198.122.230 ???


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

cantsay said:


> ok. that doesn't seem to be working. tried in IE and chrome... it's a dlink router MODEL DES1005E


i've been checked ur type router and it comes up stated its not router, however its only switch which cannot lease any IP and its not dhcp server.

ur friend is connected directly to internet with no dhcp server. how to check it, type in ur pc (connect to internet right?) ipconfig and see the address. dont write here, just see, if it begin with NON 192, then i knew the problem.



what type of internet connection ur friend has?
is it FO, adsl/dsl or what?
how many computer connected to this dlink?
how many cable?


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

right now theres 2 computers and a ps3, but only my computer is working. earlier, both the ps3 and dlink were working... its a broadband comcast connection


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

*both the ps3 and his pc were working earlier


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

cantsay said:


> right now theres 2 computers and a ps3, but only my computer is working. earlier, both the ps3 and dlink were working... its a broadband comcast connection


okay,


what ip address u have now? is it begin with 192 or not? just answer Yes or No.

how many cable connected now into the dlink and where the cable connect to? please include to ur computer as well.


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

it starts w/ "98.198.*.*" now... there is a cable coming from the modem to the d link, and there are 4 other slots. 3 of those 4 have cables connected to devices. 2 of the 3 got to a pc, of which mine is one. and the last cable is connected to a ps3


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

cantsay said:


> it starts w/ "98.198.*.*" now... there is a cable coming from the modem to the d link, and there are 4 other slots. 3 of those 4 have cables connected to devices. 2 of the 3 got to a pc, of which mine is one. and the last cable is connected to a ps3


okay, i come to understand now.
the modem ur friend has is not having/dont turn on dhcp feature which enable multi computer connected to one internet connection.
or
ur friend connection only able to distributed to 2 pc.
now, maybe u confused because only one device run, ur pc.
lets check.
connect ur pc and ur friend's, disconnect cable to ps3.
restart modem
see whats happen
u also may ask ur friend to contact comcast and ask them, how many computer can be connected to switch that connected to modem.

fyi:
if modem is equipped with router, then ur IP with start wih 192.168.0.*


----------



## cantsay (Sep 2, 2011)

ok, thanks. is there any way to delete or censor this thread? i feel like a noob for putting his ip out there


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

cantsay said:


> ok, thanks. is there any way to delete or censor this thread? i feel like a noob for putting his ip out there


its okay, we are all noob at some point.
you can edit topic u post it. after all, its only partial IP, no other can trace ur friend to that specific IP.
but, u may edit it on edit mode at the bottow part of ur reply to me.

good luck


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your cabling is wrong. It would appear you have the cable for internet plugged into one of the lan ports of the router. It needs to be plugged into the wan port of the router.

That ip address belongs on the wan port of the router


----------

